# Starting Christmas Break Off Right



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Got an early jump on Christmas break today. Tried a new spot and it was a bust, so I hit an old favorite on the way home.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very cool, I almost went out today myself. Now I wish I would have.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Today actually did seem like the perfect hunting day.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice birds, it was a great day for hunting birds of any feather.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Great Job it sounds like you had a awesome time.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Good to hear you had a swell time.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

JEEBUS!

Is that a 3 1/2 " 12 ga shell next to that bird, or a .410 zoomed in?

If it's a 12, ain't that a little overkill?


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

No. Those are just your run-of-the-mill 2 3/4" shells packed with 6 shot...but it does bring up a good question about how big is big enough for the devil birds.

The first bird I shot on Friday came up as part of a small covey that flushed from above me. Part of the covey went down past me to the left and over the ridge, while two of the birds flared off to the right. I swung on the first of the two that went to my right and shot as it passed me (about 20 yards). Instead of going right down, it just kind of paused in mid-air flapping its wings furiously and then slowly started lifting straight up. Instead of going for the second bird (which I wanted to do), I came back on the first and put another round in it to put it down.

The second bird I got on Friday came up by itself. After firing one warning shot, I hit it on the second shot at about 35-40 yards, quartering away and down a steep ravine. It crumpled immediately and hit the ground dead as a door nail.

I remember a bird last year that I shot as it flushed right below me at the top of a big steep hill. When I shot, it dropped a leg and set its wings and glided down the hill until it was just a spec about 200 yards away. I thought I saw a flurry of wings and then it landed. I was almost back to the truck after a long walk and wasn't very excited about dropping off that steep hill, but I did anyway. When I got down there, my dog pointed and there was the bird dead. That was a pretty cool recovery and I gained a new respect that day for how much abuse these little devils can take.


----------



## imadogman (Sep 11, 2007)

SureShot said:


> No. Those are just your run-of-the-mill 2 3/4" shells packed with 6 shot...but it does bring up a good question about how big is big enough for the devil birds.
> 
> The first bird I shot on Friday came up as part of a small covey that flushed from above me. Part of the covey went down past me to the left and over the ridge, while two of the birds flared off to the right. I swung on the first of the two that went to my right and shot as it passed me (about 20 yards). Instead of going right down, it just kind of paused in mid-air flapping its wings furiously and then slowly started lifting straight up. Instead of going for the second bird (which I wanted to do), I came back on the first and put another round in it to put it down.
> 
> ...


That bird that flew straight up was hit in the head (or possibly the heart). I hit a quail that flew straight up, then it did a full loop and landed 3 feet behind me. If they head for the heavens, they are generally dead in the air. Just my experience...
I also shot a Gambels quail that did a 100 yard circle and landed behind me. I wouldn't have known that I even hit it, but my buddy watched it and picked it up. It was only hit in the head, and was incidental the the bird that I was actually shooting at. So, I killed two birds...one with an ounce of shot, and one with just one #7 1/2 chill pellet.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Erratice behavior (read, absofriggin'lutely no rhyme or reason) = head or heart shot. Chalk it up to shock!
Dump #2.
I do respect your persistence, though!


----------

